# Overgrooming??



## Rufusparker (May 23, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to this site and wanted to say hello but also pick the brains of my fellow rat-loving people.

I have two 7 month old male rats (both neutered). I have kept rats before but as singles so this is my first pair of rats. When I got my rats, I was told they were from different litters and their size showed this. Rufus was larger than Parker, but having read up alot on rats I did not think this would be a problem as they were babies and rats generally get on well with each other.

Parker is more timid and shy whereas Rufus is bigger, bold and very friendly. My problem is that quite frequently Rufus will 'overgroom' Parker and cause Parker to squeak. I assume the squeak is because Rufus is being too rough and Parker wants him to stop. Needless to say, Rufus doesnt stop and I (normally in the middle of the night) have to distract Rufus to stop him. Rufus never hurts Parker to the point of causing bleeding.

I am in a dilemma as to what to do for the best. Should I seperate them and move Parker to a different cage and let them live as lone rats? As it doesnt happen all the time, I am relucant to do this as they do also sleep peacefully together. Will Parker learn to fight back and not let Rufus groom him? Please help!

I am hoping someone has had similar problems and can advise what I should do for the best. I want both my rat babies to be happy as I love them to pieces.

Sorry if I've waffled on too long, it's nice having somewhere to go to discuss rats


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't really think anything is wrong. my ratties squeak when there is nothing wrong all the time..


but i could be wrong.



but he's not bleeding or sound hurt....


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have plenty of boys who give a good hard groom and cause the lower ranking boys to squeak their head off. Grooming in this manner is generally just another way that one rat will show another rat who is boss. As long as there is no literal fighting, and no blood being drawn, then I honestly wouldn't worry about it. If they are both perfectly happy in themselves, assume it is just them being them and hope that one day it'll calm down


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

my girl Fifi overgrooms Cocoa all the time, she gets excited when she grooms and Cocoa now has bald shoulders, but Fifi's never drawn blood and they don't fight. Cocoa also squeeks when Fifi powergrooms her and fifi stops straight away. i'd say as long as they're not drawing blood it should be ok for them to stay together.


----------



## Rufusparker (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your help, it is reassuring to know other that other people are/have had the same problems


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

My girls sometimes groom each other, but it never turns out too bad. It's usually after I've been holding one of them. The time I usually hear them squeak is when they've begun to wrestle in the middle of the night, but I am able to ignore it and sleep. (My head is right next to the cage most nights.)


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I think its fine, unless there is signs of bleeding.
My two are EXACTLY the same. One bigger, bolder and friendlier and the other smaller and shy and the bigger one (moscow) does over groom milo and makes him squeak but they never seem to be hurting each other, just sort of saying 'gerofff me!', think of it as one brother annoying another, which happens with people lol. do they cuddle up to each other and generally get on well other than that? because i think you only need to worry about separating them if they are fighting and hurting each other. I was worried about it at first two but mine sound exactly the same as yours and they really seem to love each other


----------



## Rufusparker (May 23, 2008)

clarry said:


> do they cuddle up to each other and generally get on well other than that? because i think you only need to worry about separating them if they are fighting and hurting each other. I was worried about it at first two but mine sound exactly the same as yours and they really seem to love each other


Hi, you're two do sound the same! Other than when the grooming/squeaking occurs they do get on fine and sleep well together, snuggling up. I think I will keep them together unless it turns into fighting.

I know if I had asked my vets this question they wouldn't have a clue, I thought best to ask people who have had experience with rats!


----------

